# Cat sick after being in a cattery



## Bobbee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'd appreciate any thoughts/advice of what we should do regarding a cattery our cat has been in.

He's a healthy 3 year old Siamese indoor house cat. We took him the cattery when we went abroad on holiday for 2 weeks and picked him up on Saturday afternoon. When we saw him, he was sat in his bed, looking really sad and the cattery owner said he was subdued as he was probably overwhelmed to see us!!!! Which both myself and husband commented on when we left as it was such a strange statement.

Anyway, our little baby just wouldn't stop howling, crying and cuddling and the Saturday night we went to bed but ended up staying awake, as he was so distressed crying.

On Sunday afternoon he was sick, then on Monday he had sick and diorrhea. He deteriorated quite quickly and the emergency vet saw him yesterday.

Our poor baby has got a sickness and diorrhea bug.

Obviously picked up some how at the cattery, which is FAB listed. The owner says he wasn't sick or had diorrhea when he stayed there.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon. We regularly use a Cattery, as we have indoor Burmese and feel that three visits a day is too much to ask of relatives and even if we employed a professional cat 'sitter' the complexities of our burglar alarm would mean the cats would have to be confined to one room or risk leaving the alarm off. 

When we have had a new cat we have tried to get them used to going by short visits. However, we are aware that our cats aren't at their happiest when they're there, it's the guilt we have to carry for knowing our cats are safe and cared for while we are selfish enough to take a holiday!!

One of ours Rosso, is often ill enough to warrant a vet visit soon after a Cattery stay - it can manifest itself though either a stomach upset or sneezing and coughing. We have never blamed the Cattery really - it must be very easy to pick up a bug and our vet has told us it's not necessarily their fault, sometimes stress of separation and being away from home somewhere strange can bring it on. It does sound as though your baby was a bit stressed.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure how much I can help. My cat's never been at a cattery. Do you provide the cattery with your own food or do they use their own food? I am sure that cats do get ill, it's not always the cattery's fault but if this did happen to my cat, I'd expect them to take him to a vet and to let me know.

All catteries are licensed by the council, and there are minimum requirements for this. I'd write to the council and let them investigate negligence, if there was any: Section 215 : Animal Boarding, Kennels & Catteries

Also if the cattery is FAB, I'd contact them and explain what happened.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh so sorry to hear your little one is unwell! Being an indoor cat he probably has picked up a bug but his symptoms might be worse because he is so stressed from his stay at the cattery! Maybe you will have to have a re-think about his care for your next holiday! Wish him better very soon!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never used a cattery, but i am sure the cattery must have known he wasnt well, why would he be subdued at seeing you, he would be the opposite i would think, maybe it was stress related, but i think he wasnt well, and the cattery are using what they said as an excuse,i would contact them again, and tell them how sick he was and how long he had been like that
Was he his normal self when you got him home,doesnt sound like it,if he was howling and crying


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

By the sound of it, your cat might benefit from having a pet sitter. Is that a viable option for you? 

I'd go away for a very short time (long weekend) and stay in the country so that if there are issues, you are near. My pet sitter comes in twice a day and follows the same routine I do, including playing with the cat. She also sends me pictures which is a relief. But I'm going to guess some cats might still be upset if their owners are away. 

Your pet sitter should be police checked and a member of NARP - I'd ask to see the certificate.


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

This is fairly common I would think, one of my mother's cats Sylvester came back from a week stay in a cattery sneezing and generally not being himself. Cant remember what was wrong with him but vet had to give him an injection.

My sister however has had no problems as she uses catteries that have heat lamps/pads in each of the pens as she swears that makes a difference - but I dont know.

Pet sitters are a good idea but I'd personally be worried an indoor cat may escape by accident. Luckily the rescue Sookie came from offer boarding so I'd feel confident leaving her with them as I know they are good and would like having one of their own back for a visit.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We had exactly the same happen with Huck. We used a cattery 3/4 times a year and every time he seemed to come back with a bout of diarrhoea or sickness. But every time they said he had been fine with them. The last time he got really poorly and had to be on a drip etc. We found out he had campylobactor which needs a specific antibiotic to clear it up. (Also it's not routinely checked for, my vet did it on a hunch.) The cattery we were using had started to take in a lot of rescue cats and I'm not sure whether enough precautions were being taken to prevent cross contamination of litter trays, food bowls etc.

Needless to say we have a cat sitter now.


----------



## Bobbee (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your messages.

The cattery is a popular beautiful countryside cattery, extremely clean with lovely owners.

I think he's obviously picked up a bug which I've been told could be passed on by someone handling and infected cat, then picking another one up without washing their hands. On top of that, he's a really really sensitive cat, very human like, just like a baby really lol, so I think he got extremely stressed. We're going to have to think about our cat sitting arrangements in the future


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If they are a good cattery they should have a written daily log of the cat's behaviour, appetite and toiletting habits ( I know that good rescues do this so presume it is the same)
i would call and ask what his records show....if they don't have that kind of detailed info then i would not be happy using them again no matter how lovely it all looked.
I much prefer pet sitters myself....and you could even look to get a live in sitter if he is a sensitive or demanding cat.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes, the sheer stress of being parting with their home and loving owners, can bring on upset and depression. Especially Siamese and similar breeds who are highly intelligent, clingy and sensitive.

If I ever have to go away, I opt for having family stay so they can remain in their own home. I learnt this lesson years ago with my Abby, who was extremely depressed and lifeless having been in a cattery for just 5 days.


----------



## Bobbee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, a log was kept but he wasn't sick etc... Whilst there.

I think because he is soooooooooooo clingy and sooooooooooo sensitive and is like a little toddler wanting cuddles with Mummy and Daddy all the time, he got too stressed. 

Maybe a log cabin holiday within an hour of where we live so we can take him with us might be better than a holiday abroad in the future lol


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh what a shame  I hope he gets better soon.
I use a pet sitter, she brings along a clip board on her visits so she can field indoor cats away from the front door!
She kept a visit log and the cats were perfectly happy when we got back so I was pleased enough to use her again. I also got a text when away to say when she'd been on each visit and how they were. :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

Bobbee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, a log was kept but he wasn't sick etc... Whilst there.
> 
> ...


My cat is like this as well and we are taking him with us to a cottage in Sept. other than that we do little separate trips so one of us can be home with the animals! I wouldn't enjoy myself as my Pankster is needy and visibly different when even just I am away, never mind both of us.


----------

